# Atlas Catalog



## Richard King (Apr 12, 2013)

I promised this Atlas Sales Catalog a while ago but never got it copied.  My friend and fellow H-M contributor UglyDog, Daryl Doering copied this for me....So I can share it with you.

Enjoy.   Rich


----------



## ChuckB (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, Richard.  I didn't have that one.

On a related subject, I recently acquired Catalog No. 15.  The rear cover is missing and unless the front cover (which is loose) was counted as pages 1 and 2 (which it might have been), it is missing pages 1 and 2, and 39 and 40.  There is no date on the pages I have.  It was probably on the inside of the back cover.  Anyone here have this catalog with back cover?


----------



## Sundossa12 (Aug 18, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I promised this Atlas Sales Catalog a while ago but never got it copied.  My friend and fellow H-M contributor UglyDog, Daryl Doering copied this for me....So I can share it with you.
> 
> Enjoy.   Rich



This is a big help, gives me a great idea of the different things that were available.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 18, 2013)

Richard,

Thanks.

Robert D.


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Richard,
Just a suggestion. My equipment is all second hand and rarely do I get a manual or sales catalog with it. I use Vintage Machinery to download the manuals/catalogs I need. Maybe you could upload it on their site making it available to more people. There site address is:  
http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx
I have never uploaded any information to the site so I can offer no assistance nor do I know if it is a hassle. Vintage Machinery has been invaluable for me. 
I have also made use of this next site to find manuals for my Craftsman Radial Arm Saw.
http://www.manualslib.com/
Between the two, I have been able to find what I have needed. 
Paul


----------

